# Paracord Rifle Sling



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 18, 2009)

I got a new rifle for Christmas and had seen the thread on here with the paracord rifle slings, so I thought I'd try my hand at one.  A little more difficult than I thought, but the weave I decided to do was probably not a 'beginner' one   Didn't turn out too bad, although the directions I was following did not show how to put the second swivel end on, so I had to kind of rig that myself... not really happy with that but hey it's a learning curve   It's functional though so I'll be using it while I perfect my skills with more practice!  

Took a few pics on a towel so that the colors of the paracord would show up better than on the brown table


----------



## arcame (Dec 18, 2009)

lookin good DD, how about some lessons for the rest of us.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it looks nice.


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 18, 2009)

I like it a lot!!  Great job.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome!  I actually just recieved 10 new 5/8 inch contoured side clip clasps in the mail.  I intend on giving a few of my buds watches with paracord bands.  I would also like to make a gun sling.


----------



## karlfishing (Dec 19, 2009)

thats really cool, i wonder if i could do domething like that to hold my ruger mark 2 pistol since it has a red dot on it and wont fit in a holster anymore ?


----------



## KYmonster (Dec 19, 2009)

The December issue of Field and Stream shows how to make a duck call lanyard out of 550 cord. I never thought of making a sling. Great job!


----------



## clown714 (Dec 20, 2009)

looks good to me.

clown


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 20, 2009)

KYmonster said:


> The December issue of Field and Stream shows how to make a duck call lanyard out of 550 cord. I never thought of making a sling. Great job!




Working on one of those now, by request 


Thanks for the feedback, y'all! I am having fun playing with this stuff


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 20, 2009)

that sling is pretty sharp gal !! 


 MERRY CHRISTMAS  DIXIEDAWG !


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks great Very Cool


----------



## goatfarmer (Dec 20, 2009)

great job


----------



## marknga (Dec 21, 2009)

Great job! I would love to learn to do it but don't have the patience required. I ordered some cord last year and played around with some knife laynards but that stuff ain't for me.
Great job, post more pics as you finish stuff.


----------



## mikelogg (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice.Does a sling like that slip much on your shoulder?


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good,you did a fine job.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## KYmonster (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey DD, have you tried the cobra stitch for the sling? I made a few bracelets for my kids and it is very easy to do. I will try to post some pics here:


----------

